# Plowing/Towing Transmission in a 03 2500hd



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a 2003 2500HD, the trans is down at the dealer now. The hole thing is smoked. All the the seals, torque converter, all the clutches. My truck has near 140k on it, it tows 10k, it plows, it gets used. Is there a Heavy Duty Transmission that i could buy off the internet or from a shop that i could just drop in and take care of the issues that the come with the 4L80E......


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a 2004 2500HD Crew cab
put my second trany in it last winter at 74,000 miles....:angry:

Funny no Chevy dealers within 100 miles had one...
Does that mean they never break and don't need to stock them...wesport 
Or do they break all winter long and cannot keep them on the shelves???:laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

dj89;956833 said:


> I have a 2003 2500HD, the trans is down at the dealer now. The hole thing is smoked. All the the seals, torque converter, all the clutches. My truck has near 140k on it, it tows 10k, it plows, it gets used. Is there a Heavy Duty Transmission that i could buy off the internet or from a shop that i could just drop in and take care of the issues that the come with the 4L80E......


The 4l80E you have is a very heavy duty transmission. It is based on the old TH400 of the 80's except it has overdrive and all electronically controlled. The dealer is only going to make it to GM specs, so it will not be bulletproof. A good trans shop would rebuild it with a good shift kit, etc and all the updates. Im not 100% sure of the types of updates, but you can do a search and you will find them here. The main thing is keep that transmission cool!!!! Grab a bigger aftermarket fin and plate trans cooler. High temps is the main thing that will smoke a trans in a heartbeat!!! I had a 4L80E with over 200K on it all original, plowed with it, towed and saw lots and lots of mud too. Never had an issue.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Synthetic fluid, annual changes, and as mentioned already, a big big cooler will all help.

BTW, how are the Hakks in the snow? Studded?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

"A good trans shop would rebuild it with a good shift kit, etc and all the updates."

I agree, the first time my 96 GM went I had a shift kit installed at a reputable trans shop. This guy knew his stuff (even saw him on TV working on hotrods) Never had a problem since, over 400,000k.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a guy at the dealer that is willing to work with me, He will put what ever i want in the trans, I would like to find one that he can just order and put in tho..... There not studded, there the best tires I have every owned.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Some thing like this.... http://www.txchange.com/4L80Etm.htm


----------



## Scooter_092196 (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is about the best of the best. I've heard tons abou them on www.dieselplace.com.

http://www.suncoastconverters.com/gmc/LCT 1000/gmlct10000304.html


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

If you get a full built Tranny like an ATS or suncoast. You'll have to get a pretty good size cooler to keep that thing cool!! The heavier clutch backs and more line preasure! they run create a lot more heat! Id say getting 140,000 out of one tranny doing what you do pulling decent loads and plowing is pretty good!! I would get a full rebuild with warrenty and get a bigger cooler for it. HEAT is what kills a tranny the most! I wouldn't drop 5 or 6,000 on a custom built tranny for that. IMO


----------



## rodbuilder (Jan 24, 2009)

The trans is COOKED and it's cooked because you overheated it. Get a monster cooler with it's own fan on it and put it in the right place......UNDER the truck - not in back of an 8 1;/2 foot wall of steel!!!!

Have your trans guy install good parts in it. Kevlar bands and clutches, and a B&M torque converter.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

dmaxplowguy66;957150 said:


> You'll have to get a pretty good size cooler to keep that thing cool!! The heavier clutch backs and more line preasure! they run create a lot more heat!


I am so sick of hearing about clutches in automatics generating heat. ITS NOT FRICTION DISKS generating heat. ITS THE PUMPING AND PRESSURIZATION OF THE FLUID. FLUID UNDER PRESSURE GET HOT, IT HAS TO DO WITH MOLECULAR FRICTION. you pressurize a fluid it get hot, you de pressurize a fluid it gets cold. This is how our AC works. Hydraulic systems on tractors get hot, no clutches there!!

I


----------



## rodbuilder (Jan 24, 2009)

.................And when the fluid gets hot the clutches and bands can't stand the heat and THEY fail!

Beat me if I'm wrong on this but I don't think they've invented Kevlar pumps yet?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

rodbuilder;957363 said:


> The trans is COOKED and it's cooked because you overheated it. Get a monster cooler with it's own fan on it and put it in the right place......UNDER the truck - not in back of an 8 1;/2 foot wall of steel!!!!


how are you people getting your transmission so hot (honest question)? I have not looked but I have not noticed an aftermarket transmission cooler on my truck, where should I look?

After plowing for 24 hour non stop (except gas) I have never "overheated" my tranny or its fluid. Its really the fluid that gets cooked and falls apart (which kills the tranny). I have towed 6K for 700 miles round trip with out getting the transmission all that hot. I don't think I have ever seen 200 on my temp guage


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

BigLou80;957384 said:


> I am so sick of hearing about clutches in automatics generating heat. ITS NOT FRICTION DISKS generating heat. ITS THE PUMPING AND PRESSURIZATION OF THE FLUID. FLUID UNDER PRESSURE GET HOT, IT HAS TO DO WITH MOLECULAR FRICTION. you pressurize a fluid it get hot, you de pressurize a fluid it gets cold. This is how our AC works. Hydraulic systems on tractors get hot, no clutches there!!
> 
> I


well your right about the more presure. But you should read the post a little more before you go posting about preasure since I stated that already they increase the line preasure in the built trannys! which creates more heat. and ill agrre to dis agrre with you on the clutchs I've heard people say they do and they don't. I belive they do but not as much as the increase in fluid preasure


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

Im not letting it bother me. were pretty much saying the same thing except we have a different view about the clutchs. but preasuer is the higer factor in the generating the heat for sure. Aggreed


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

dmaxplowguy66;957405 said:


> well your right about the more presure. But you should read the post a little more before you go posting about preasure since I stated that already they increase the line preasure in the built trannys! which creates more heat. and ill agrre to dis agrre with you on the clutchs I've heard people say they do and they don't. I belive they do but not as much as the increase in fluid preasure


wasn't trying to attack you personally sorry. you like the 100'th person i have seen post about the clutches in the automatics causing them to get hot. Sure when they slip (during engagement) they generate a little I mean a very little amount of heat. 95% or more of the heat in an automatic is generated by moving and pressurizing the fluid.

A clutch can only generate heat through friction, more specifically it needs to be slipping to generate heat. A clutch in a manual transmission only gets hot when its been slipping. It generates no additional heat when its applied and not slipping.


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

biglou80;957440 said:


> wasn't trying to attack you personally sorry. You like the 100'th person i have seen post about the clutches in the automatics causing them to get hot. Sure when they slip (during engagement) they generate a little i mean a very little amount of heat. 95% or more of the heat in an automatic is generated by moving and pressurizing the fluid.
> 
> A clutch can only generate heat through friction, more specifically it needs to be slipping to generate heat. A clutch in a manual transmission only gets hot when its been slipping. It generates no additional heat when its applied and not slipping.


well put!! Aggreed 100%


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

If you want the best here's the guy to call. 
http://inglewoodtransmission.com/ 
He specializes in the allison trans and the duramax but is just as proficient with any other trans out there. When I finally get the cash to take my trans to the next level he's the guy I'm going to get my stuff from. Great prices and customer service that can't be beat.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well this is getting paid for buy a warranty company. Looking at about 3 grand to spend, give or take. I never hear of a trans cooler with it own fan, were would one find more information on it?


----------



## rayzor32 (Dec 11, 2009)

the 4l80 is already a HEAVY DUTY tranny, put in some heavy duty clutches and steels, shift kit, heavy duty bands. Get a bigger tranny cooler.


----------

